# Arienette's Tarantulas



## Arienette (Jan 15, 2013)

Going to start an actual, official thread with my babies pictures. i recently had to delete my photobucket after i found my Peru Photos on someones personal blog. grr. anyways heres the kids 

Antigone is my Immature female Versi 
This is when i first recieved her, she was given to me by a fellow AB user.





and this is her most recent molt





Handsome Jack is my immature (suspected) male. Also given to me, by a friend of mine.





sizing Handsome Jack










Ghast is my P smithi, who was a mix-up order (boxes got switched) and we both were told to just keep what we got















Persephone is my female P scrofa





Tambopata and Sandoval are my darling A urticans, they are my first sling-raised babies, and i just adore them!






























Then we have my latest 5 slings, purchased for me by my wonderful boyfriend for Christmas 
Oreo the N chromatus





Violet the A purpurea





molted 





Gemini the A diversipes










Orien the A metallica





Knuckles the B smithi




















Then we have the Rosies, Cecelia, Maryanne, and Lily















Bagheera is my Female P regalis, a 10$ craigslist find 

























Speedy is my female P irminia, another free T from a friend, she isnt in her adult colors yet





I also have Dash and Mouse, G rosea slings that a friend of mine gave me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice collection!  I like the shot of the P. smithi against the bark hide.  Awesome cryptic coloration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arienette (Jan 15, 2013)

Shrike said:


> Nice collection!  I like the shot of the P. smithi against the bark hide.  Awesome cryptic coloration.


thank you! more often than not, i stand there looking for Ghast for like 5 whole minutes before i realize im staring right at her. 
she blends in with that bark like no ones business! shes one of those "never thought i would own but ended up getting" tarantulas. i ordered a big package from a seller with a bunch of slings, and when it arrived it was just this one lonely little P smithi. the seller was adamant that i could keep what i received rather than shipping it back, and he was quick to put together a new package for me in the meantime 
around the 18th-19th my new package should be arriving, and ill post pictures of the new babies of course! right off the top of my head i know im getting a P reduncus, P ornanta, P camb, OBT, 3 T stirmis, 2 L dificilis, some b vagans, curly hairs, roseas, and chacos  might be missing a few in there but like i said, thats off the top o my head!


oh! and bagheera is getting a mm boyfrand soon too!


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 15, 2013)

I want to know how you convinced your T's to stand still on that graph paper. Mine would be like "haha, you're funny lady, I'm outta here."


----------



## Arienette (Jan 15, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> I want to know how you convinced your T's to stand still on that graph paper. Mine would be like "haha, you're funny lady, I'm outta here."


it wasn't too tough really, tickle their belly buttons then sprinkle them with lawreys season salt.


----------



## Arienette (Jan 18, 2013)

Look who decided to come out and play 





such a beauty when shes actually visible..





dem feets 






By the way, i have been calling her "Speedy" until i figured out an actual name for her, it was just kinda a descriptive thing. BUT i think i am going to call her Storm, because a certain someone has such a dear love for P irminias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 18, 2013)

What a cutie! Can't help but grin at the name  Thanks  It's one of the most beautiful T's for sure. Awesome contrast that is hard to beat IMO. Looks like my 2nd female starts to behave more like the "american" irminias - instead of moving out of the way when I prodded her, she whirled around, bit the straw, then tried to drag it into her hide! Hilarious to watch - not so funny thinking about her fangs. But she's alright, let go of it after 5 min or so and I could finish my "keeper duty" on her cage. Funny, this one I raised from a sling and she's more defensive than my AF that's so calm. *shrugs*


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 18, 2013)

Brilliant pics, love all your T's the P,regalis looks like mine, you have a nice collection thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arienette (Jan 18, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> What a cutie! Can't help but grin at the name  Thanks  It's one of the most beautiful T's for sure. Awesome contrast that is hard to beat IMO. Looks like my 2nd female starts to behave more like the "american" irminias - instead of moving out of the way when I prodded her, she whirled around, bit the straw, then tried to drag it into her hide! Hilarious to watch - not so funny thinking about her fangs. But she's alright, let go of it after 5 min or so and I could finish my "keeper duty" on her cage. Funny, this one I raised from a sling and she's more defensive than my AF that's so calm. *shrugs*


ha! picturing that in my head.. it must have been a riot! this girl came from Paul Becker and was given to me by the ab user named Slevin, he was cutting down on his collection and he also lives in Spokane, so he asked if i was interested in them  he gave me a AF Rosie and then the p irmina and an a versi that were later molt confirmed to be females  she's normally hell-on-wheels, but lasy night while i was cleaning her enclosure, she just ever-so-slowly crept to the edge of the lid and sat there.. so i let her walk on to my hand and she stayed for a few minutes before walking back to her lid. i was so happy to actually see her up close!!

---------- Post added 01-18-2013 at 11:20 AM ----------




MarkmD said:


> Brilliant pics, love all your T's the P,regalis looks like mine, you have a nice collection thanks for sharing.


thank you! i love my regal-regalis! she's pretty calm most of the time


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine is quite calm to, never had a threat display so FAR lol, I need to get proper pics of all my T's but my phone camera doesn't do them justice so will put them in my gallery when I have a better one, soon.


----------



## Arienette (Jan 18, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> Mine is quite calm to, never had a threat display so FAR lol, I need to get proper pics of all my T's but my phone camera doesn't do them justice so will put them in my gallery when I have a better one, soon.




all these were taken with my phone, it's a Samsung galaxy s2..


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 18, 2013)

I broke my iPhone4 just before Christmas :-( had a decent camera and now got a normal android phone huewei blaze with a 3mp with no flash or focus lol. I was looking at getting the Samsung galaxy s3 as my new one but would have to be next month or so.


----------



## Arienette (Jan 20, 2013)

Newest kids, 3 to add to the collection.
theyre all keepers 

GBB






Abigail the female A. biocoloratum, a total DOLL by the way, totally calm











Emily the female B emilia
kicks sometimes but overall very calm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arienette (Jan 21, 2013)

newest large female, G pulchra 
so far im thinking her name is "Victorya"
but that might change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice new T's. Sidenote: Don't mist the GBB


----------



## Arienette (Jan 21, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Nice new T's. Sidenote: Don't mist the GBB


i know  what you see in that picture was the result of my messy attempt to get water into that little dish without having to pull it out of the enclosure...
he was hungry though, poor little guy munched 3 baby hissers already.


----------



## Arienette (Jan 25, 2013)

MF G pulchra
"Beauty"










MM G pulchra
"Boogie Nights"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arienette (Jan 28, 2013)

Abigale: 
A. bicoloratum










Emiliana:
B. emilia















Sandoval:
A. urticans





Storm:
P. irmina










Sprite:
GBB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Jan 28, 2013)

Are you planning on breeding those pulchras?


----------



## Arienette (Jan 28, 2013)

well, yes and no.
the females last molt was a year ago in feb. 
however, the previous owner paired them just about 2 weeks ago.

why you axe?


----------



## grayzone (Jan 28, 2013)

nice stuff..
just wanted to add that i think you should change "handsome jack" to "beautiful jackie"


----------



## Arienette (Jan 28, 2013)

yeah its still up in the air.
hoping for a boy though!



grayzone said:


> nice stuff..
> just wanted to add that i think you should change "handsome jack" to "beautiful jackie"


----------



## grayzone (Jan 28, 2013)

time will tell, but as it stands, i doubt it. Im sure somebody will trade you haha


----------



## Arienette (Jan 28, 2013)

grayzone said:


> time will tell, but as it stands, i doubt it. Im sure somebody will trade you haha


aww. dont jinx HIM for me! bahaha.
and what exactly are you trying to imply?! 
its not like i trade EVERYTHING.
i paid for. a couple. of my Ts.
like.
4 of them?


----------



## Arienette (Feb 2, 2013)

Dear Grayzone:
molt confirmed it.
my versi will be..
HANDSOME JACK



grayzone said:


> nice stuff..
> just wanted to add that i think you should change "handsome jack" to "beautiful jackie"


----------



## grayzone (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive been wrong before:wall:... well congrats and im glad you got what you wanted.:biggrin:

Handsome Jack has a nice ring to it btw


----------



## Arienette (Feb 13, 2013)

Grammostola sp. "northern gold"
Gregory





Brachypelma albiceps
Daisy Lynn





P. irmina
Storm
post molt, showing black





A. urticans
Sandoval
Post molt


----------



## grayzone (Feb 13, 2013)

nice urticans. that shot makes it look all rainbowey

Too funny that you named your irminia "Storm" haha.. Jan will get a kick out of that


----------



## Arienette (Feb 13, 2013)

grayzone said:


> nice urticans. that shot makes it look all rainbowey
> 
> Too funny that you named your irminia "Storm" haha.. Jan will get a kick out of that


Bahaha Jan is the reason she's named storm, i told him that earlier in the thread, silly. 

And yeah i think that's one of my fav shots of little Sandoval


----------



## Shell (Feb 13, 2013)

Arienette said:


> Bahaha Jan is the reason she's named storm, i told *her* that earlier in the thread, silly.


Jan (Storm76) is a him, not a her 

Nice pics.


----------



## Arienette (Feb 13, 2013)

Shell said:


> Jan (Storm76) is a him, not a her
> 
> Nice pics.


You know, i think i knew that at one point, but I've never actually spoken with *him outside of pic threads and such.

So really that is my bad


----------



## Arienette (Feb 14, 2013)

New T stirmi, Beatrix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 14, 2013)

grayzone said:


> nice urticans. that shot makes it look all rainbowey
> 
> Too funny that you named your irminia "Storm" haha.. Jan will get a kick out of that


I find it quite funny 



Shell said:


> Jan (Storm76) is a him, not a her
> 
> Nice pics.


I'm guessing my first name in the US is used solely for females, right? I can see that causing confusion 



Arienette said:


> You know, i think i knew that at one point, but I've never actually spoken with *him outside of pic threads and such.
> So really that is my bad


Always up for T-talk  Just shoot PM, hehe.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 14, 2013)

Arienette said:


> Bahaha Jan is the reason she's named storm, i told him that earlier in the thread, silly.
> 
> And yeah i think that's one of my fav shots of little Sandoval


 when i come to the picture threads, im usually "on break" from reading, or too distracted by the pretty pictures haha. 
Did not know that you had discussed that with him lol. 
Guilty of not reading BEFORE i post:wall:


----------



## Arienette (Feb 14, 2013)

haha @grayzone. 

heres another pic of Beatrix






heres my new OBT
(well, its butt)






and here is the last molt of my first Tarantula, a Lasiodora striatus. RIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 14, 2013)

If you can, I'd like to see some pics of that L. striatus how it looks now. Still pondering if I should add one to my wishlist


----------



## Arienette (Feb 14, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> If you can, I'd like to see some pics of that L. striatus how it looks now. Still pondering if I should add one to my wishlist


RIP= she dead :'( or trust me, i would.


----------



## Arienette (Feb 15, 2013)

Here are the newest kids:
Mousey, my A hentzi:





A. Bicoloratum sling, because you can never have too many.





P Metallica i ordered for a friend:





My new 1" e murinus:





New baby g pulchra





New p rufilata, Red XIII

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 15, 2013)

Arienette said:


> RIP= she dead :'( or trust me, i would.


Aww sorry. Overread that


----------



## Arienette (Feb 15, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Aww sorry. Overread that


Its okay, she died this last summer in a bad molt. She was around 15, my boss had her from a sling. She was hell on eight legs.. She's the reason i have a fondness for the mean ones


----------



## Arienette (Feb 16, 2013)

Did rehousing today, and snapped a few pics 

Beatrix! 





My yet-to-be-named obt





My purpurea, Viola (formerly violet)





Handsome Jack, my male Versi





Gemini, the diversipes





Knuckles, the b smithi should be molting soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 16, 2013)

I love that you name yours after video game characters too.


----------



## Arienette (Feb 16, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> I love that you name yours after video game characters too.


Yeah but only the best games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 16, 2013)

My first two big female Ts were named Daisy and Peach...Peach has since been traded but Daisy the G. rosea is still with me.  My very first tarantula when I was 9 was named Sonic.  My M. robustum is Ryu because it does the crazy windmill kick thing.  I. hirustum is named Algol because she looks like a solar system.  Also, my cat is Ridley, and my son's name is Vincent, yes, we did name him after Vincent Valentine.


----------



## Arienette (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol  
The only games i own are ff7-9...


----------



## Arienette (Feb 18, 2013)

OBT unnamed





A metallica sling


----------

